# nice lot of hand forged tools



## Dragon0421 (Jan 23, 2013)

I dont know much about these tools except i had to have them got them out of a bucket of stuff that was traded to me. Any info would be helpful. Think they look great and i would have to say they dont make them like they use to. Hopefully you will enjoy the pics.


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jan 23, 2013)

more pics


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jan 23, 2013)

pic


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jan 23, 2013)

pic


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jan 23, 2013)

some pics


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jan 23, 2013)

close up of a few of the nicer ones the indiama silo co, craftman looks to be real early and one of teh oddest ones i have seen a cadillac wrench.


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jan 23, 2013)

a few more close up JM Case like these also


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jan 23, 2013)

close up


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jan 23, 2013)

another close up


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jan 23, 2013)

this one has pat appl. 1882 any ideas what it was used for. Pretty cool what every it is.


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jan 23, 2013)

Here are a few Ford tools, have always liked these.


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jan 23, 2013)

some other items.


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice tools!

 It seems that most of them are not "hand" forged, except perhaps the larger tongs and the head to the double-ended pick, which I believe was a coal-miners pick. I like using them but in my experience the steel is soft so it shouldn't be used on rocks harder than limestone.

 The 1882 tool looks an awful-lot like what was used to clamp nose rings in pigs, which discouraged rooting activity and made them easier to handle. Similar tools are used to attach tags to things too.

 The 2 strange items in post 11 look like they may be dowel-making attachments for a "bit and brace" drill, perhaps for use in making chairs and wheel spokes and whatnot.

 I bet you have some decently valuable auto/tractor wrenches in there as well. Too bad the Cadillac wrench is broken.


----------



## ironmountain (Jan 23, 2013)

Just awesome.... I recently started gathering older and handmade tools.  I have some files, homemade wrenches, blacksmith nippers, snagged an eclipse v7 anvil vise for 5bucks!...

 that is a sweet load of old tools.... thx for sharing.

 wow...was just looking up some of those wrenches...saw some of the case wrenches 20-100bucks...whether you sell them or just oil them up and display them, great find...


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for the replys and all the info, had no idea what some of them were used for. I wish the cadillac wrench would have been good also has anyone ever seen that one before i have has a few ford tools before but that is the first one of those i have had. Once again thanks for all of the replys.


----------



## botlguy (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice bunch of stuff. I was a trained Millwright and use / used a lot of tools. You are correct, "they don't make them like they used to". Thank God in most cases but occasionally I would, and still do, use one of those Monkey Wrenches and find it indespensable at times. Todays tools, the better brands, use better steel, are lighter and better balanced. If you make a living with tools those thigs are important. But for looks and nostalgia you can't beat the oldies. I've also got a bunch of them.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello DragonO421  I also have quite a few old tools.  My brother is Harry Matthews who has the homepage for Harry's Old Engines.  We both collected them and the tools marked with the names of the engines make they very important to them to have them to display with their engines of the same name.  You might even want to show your pictures on his 'Smoke Stack" pages.

 The pliers type tool in your picture dated 1/29/2013 @ 2:39:09 PM,  looks like a pair of Hog Ring Closure Pliers to me.

 RED Matthews


----------

